# Answers to the puzzle on my website



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

For those of you who are curious to know:

http://www.angelfire.com/anime6/pigeonsarelovable/puzzleanswers.html


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Garye, yay! I got them all right! That was fun.


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

MAN! I must've made that puzzle too easy. I'll have to try and make it harder next time.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

ME TOO! BUT one letter in RED movie title wasn't in right place. Maybe I didn't follow ALL directions!

Shi


----------

